# [Antonidas - Allianz] Rising Circle rekrutiert für WoD



## RapidDevil (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
 
wir sind die Gilde *Rising Circle* vom wunderschönen Server Antonidas und möchten uns gerne kurz vorstellen. Rising Circle ist bereits seit vielen Jahren spielübergreifend aktiv, wir haben uns bereits in Spielen wie Starcraft 2, League of Legends, TESO oder ToR getummelt und unseren Zirkel erweitert. Seit einer Weile hat ein zentraler Kern der Gemeinschaft den Server Antonidas in Form einer Family & Friends Gilde unsicher gemacht und den Pandaria-Content durchgespielt. Mit dem kommenden Addon möchten wir unseren Kreis deutlich erweitern, um den kommenden Content meistern und dabei viele neue Freunde und Bekanntschaften gewinnen zu können. Zu diesem Zweck suchen wir nun neue Spieler, die mit uns gemeinsam in einer lockeren und freundschaftlichen Atmosphäre die kommenden Monate und vielleicht Jahre meistern möchten.
 
*Unsere Ziele:*
- Erweitern unseres Spielerkreises mit netten, erwachsenen, spielstarken Spielern
- Meistern des WoD Contents in den Bereichen normal und heroic
- Angang des neuen Mythic Mode 
 
*Unsere Ansprüche an dich:*
- Geistige Reife, soziale Kompetenz, freundliches Auftreten
- Zuverlässigkeit, Verantwortungsbewusstsein
- Beschäftigung mit der eigenen Klasse (Verbesserungen, Entwicklungen, Optimierungen)
- Beschäftigung mit den Taktiken und Anforderungen des aktuellen Contents (Guides etc)
- Funktionierendes TS3 (Sprechen können ist ein Muss)
 
*Wir bieten:*
- Eingespieltes Team in freundlicher, offener Atmosphäre
- Eine kompetente, erfahrene Gilden- und Raidleitung
- Homepage mit Raidplaner und TS3
- Bufffood wird gestellt (Flasks und Pots in Eigenverantwortung)
- Raidzeiten: Montag und Donnerstag 19:45-23:00 (Invite 19:30)
 
Es sei zu beachten, dass wir eine Casual Gilde sind. Wir werden ohne Zweifel den Raidcontent in den Raidzeiten strebsam und diszipliniert angehen, doch ist es nicht unser Ziel, mit der Peitsche hinter jedem Member zu stehen, um alles schaffen zu können. Wir legen viel Wert auf Selbstverantwortung und möchten unseren Mitgliedern zu jeder Zeit vertrauen können, solange sie den Raidbetrieb nicht drastisch beeinträchtigen. Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass wir den Content nicht auch schaffen möchten, so dass wir uns sehr bemühen, das Spielniveau jeden Members anzuheben, um die Gilde zu stärken. An oberster Stelle steht für uns eine freundschaftliche Gemeinschaft, die gemeinsam Abenteuer erlebt, wofür wir uns stark einsetzen. 
 
*Folgendes suchen wir derzeit:*
Heiler (Keine Schamis)
Range DD's (Keine Mages)
Melee DD&#8216;s (Alle Klassen)
 
Bei Interesse besucht unsere Homepage (http://wow.rising-circle.de) oder schreibt uns ingame an (Auráyá, Xiori)!
 
Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiche Bewerbungen.


----------



## RapidDevil (7. Oktober 2014)

push


----------



## RapidDevil (10. Oktober 2014)

Push


----------

